# Netbeans Entwicklung -> eigenständiges Programm



## ugh_bough_ (15. Mrz 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe meine Arbeiten an einem Programm beendet. Ich habe es immer aus Netbeans heraus gestartet.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Wie kann ich das Programm eigenständig machen. Ich möchte gerne das $RPOJEKTPFAD$/build/classes Verzeichnis benutzen um das Programm laufen zu lassen. Aber egal von wo (über $RPOJEKTPFAD$/build/classes/bin) ich "java $PFADZUM Main.class$/Main" () eingebe - es kommen immer fehler dieser art

Exception in Thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: bin\Main (wrong name: bin\Main)

kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das programm ohne die hilfe von netbeans starten kann.
(alles was ich brauche liegt in $RPOJEKTPFAD$/build/classes)

$XXX$ sind platzhalter

Vielen Dank
ugh_bough


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2005)

Welches Package hat Main.class?


----------



## ugh_bough_ (16. Mrz 2005)

Main.class ist im Package bin


----------



## Sky (16. Mrz 2005)

1.) Stimmt der ClassPath?
2.) Du mußt aus dem Verzeichnis "$RPOJEKTPFAD$/build/classes" starten


----------



## ugh_bough_ (17. Mrz 2005)

boah ey endlich...
das hat genervt.
an alle windows user.
übergebt java.exe keine pfade mit backslashes. nehmt slashes.
alder schwede...


----------

